# Tiel sitting



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

I currently have eight birds in the house - feels a bit like a zoo 

I am birdsitting 3 hand tamed tiels for 2 weeks. Lucy is a yellow one with red eyes (lutino?) and i'll have to try to get a better photo as she's gorgeous but washed out in these ones.

Jasper and Ollie are males and Jasper wolf whistles when you hold up a cloth to him and then whistles "If you're happy and you know it" - so funny!

My budgies are fascinated by them.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww such an adorable trio of tiels, Madonna. The grey in the middle reminds me of my 1st tiel, Poppy, who I had for 15yrs. The males do love to whistle and it's quite pleasant to the ears but I'm not a very big fan of their flock calls, which throbs the eardrums.


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Jedikeet said:


> Aww such an adorable trio of tiels, Madonna. The grey in the middle reminds me of my 1st tiel, Poppy, who I had for 15yrs. The males do love to whistle and it's quite pleasant to the ears but I'm not a very big fan of their flock calls, which throbs the eardrums.


Yes, they can make quite the noise when they flock call, but I'm used to my loud little lovebird and 4 budgies so the more the merrier


----------



## deriksen (Dec 5, 2014)

Looks like quite a party


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh my , you have certainly expanded even if it is temperarily


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your new visitors are gorgeous, I'm sure you will have a lot of fun with them too!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*I would like to visit *


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*looks like fun! *


----------

